# Eisvogel am neuen Teich?



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Sep. 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Teichfreunde!

Als ich heute morgen auf meinen Teich geschaut habe, dachte ich sehe nicht richtig:

Ein kleiner Vogel stürzt sich ins Wasser, taucht und verschwindet dann im Busch neben dem Teich. 
Ich konnte den Vorgang noch ein paar mal sehen und habe gleich die Kamera geholt und einmal habe ich ihn "erwischt". (Der ist so schnell, daher ist das Bild nicht perfekt aber das einzig brauchbare)

 

Kann das ein Eisvogel sein? Ich kenne sonst keinen einheimischen Vogel (außer Kormorane aber die sind ja deutlich größer) der so jagt!?!

Ich habe zwar keine Fische in meinem neuen Teich aber fette __ Rückenschwimmer.

Also ich bin total aus dem Häuschen - ich wusste noch nicht mal das es die hier in meiner Gegend gibt. Wir haben 100 m Luftlinie einen recht naturnahen Bach - da muss er zuhause sein.

So fängt die Woche gut an!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## jerutki (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hallo Knut,

ja, das ist ein Eisvogel.

Schön das Du so einen tollen Vogel an Deinem Teich hast.

Wirst Ihn bestimmt noch öfters beobachten können.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß dabei und an Deinem neuen Teich.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## Kolja (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Oh, wie schön!


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hi Knut!
Solch ein Anblick läßt doch im nu die viele Arbeit am Teich verblassen.In diesen Momenten fühlt man sich bestätigt, keiner denkt bei'm Bau eines Teiches an so etwas.
Genau diese unvorsehbaren Augenblicke steigern doch erst das Lebensgefühl.
Tolle Aufnahme
Ist schon ne weile her, wo ich ein Eisvogel in natura gesehen habe.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Show im Winter, wenn die Wallnüsse im Vogelhaus verteilt werden!


LG Ron!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hallo Ron

Danke! Genau das habe ich in dem Augenblick gedacht!

Es ist einfach schön zu sehen, wie man auch mit so einem "Kunstobjekt" die Natur sich in den Garten holen kann.

Es kommen ja alle möglichen Vögel zum Trinken, Baden und um Futter zu suchen.

Aber das war wirklich die Krönung! 

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hallo Knut!
Das mit der Krönung glaub ich Dir auf's Wort, aber ich würde ein, in den Garten speziell naturnahen Teich nicht als "Kunstobjekt" deklarieren, er fügt sich fast nahtlos ein. Das rechteckige Koibecken-Modell sieht doch da viel künstlicher aus,dafür könnt ich mich nicht im geringsten begeistern.Aber jedem nach seiner Fasson, würde ja schlimm sein, wenn die Geschmäcker alle gleich währen.

Kleine Geschichte:
Im Sommer nehmen ich und meine Frau unseren zweiten Frühstückskaffee immer am Teich zu uns.Wir saßen schon eine ganze Weile und uns viel überhaupt nicht auf das wir beobachtet wurden.Eine Brieftaube hatte sich in der Mitte vom Handlauf der Brücke nieder gesetzt, ungefähr 6m entfernt, leider kein Foto, ich hab mich nicht getraut auf zustehen und die Kamera zu holen.
So war es auch ein nettes bei einander, nur beobachten reicht auch aus.

LG Ron!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Danke Carsten und Andrea für die netten Kommentare, es ist einfach schön seine Erlebnisse teilen zu können! 
Schöne Geschichte mit der Taube, Ron
Wenn nächstes Jahr das Deck fertig ist werden wir sicher auch unseren Kaffee am Teich trinken 

Warum "Kunstobjekt": so ein Teich - egal wie naturnah, oder künstlich - ist immer eine Veränderung der gegeben Natur.
Aber es ist faszinierend wie die Natur diese Veränderungen aufnimmt und früher oder später auch integriert, wenn es der Mensch zulässt.

Heute morgen war mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen wieder reger Flugbetrieb und um die besten Plätze zur "Morgentoilette" wurde prächtig gestritten. 
   

Den Eisvogel habe ich heute nicht gesehen, aber es waren wieder diese gelben Bachstelzen (Zitronenbachstelzen?) da - kannte ich auch noch nicht . 
Habe ich leider nicht fotografieren können.

Ich empfinde es als Bereicherung, wenn man Tiere so beobachten kann und ich kann auch die Koi-Fans verstehen und mich auch für Ihre Teiche begeistern, auch wenn ich für mich ein anderes Ziel habe.

So, Kaffeepause ist um, jetzt wird wieder gearbeitet!


Einen schönen Tag,

Knut


----------



## butzbacher (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hallo Knut,

es handelt sich bei den __ Stelzen entweder um eine Gebirgsstelze oder Schafstelze. Zitronenstelzen gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

Den von dir als Kolibri bezeichneten Vogel, würde ich den Laubsängern zuordnen, wobei ich die genaue Art nicht bestimmen kann.

Gruß André


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisvogel am neuen Teich?*

Hallo André

danke für den Tip mit der Schafstelze, denke das passt.
Vielleicht kriege ich doch mal noch ein Foto.

"Kolibri" hatte ich das Foto nur wegen des Schwirrfluges an der Blüte so genannt.
 

Ich denke es könnte ein Waldlaubsänger sein. Das Bild ist leider etwas unscharf.

Mit dem Eisvogel habe ich mich mal ein wenig erkundigt. Es gibt im weiteren Umkreis schon einige wenige Brutpaare. 
Bei meinem Exemplar wird es sich wohl um ein Jungtier bzw. einen Einzelgänger auf Wanderschaft handeln. Somit ist es eher unwahrscheinlich das er wiederkommt 

Aber wenigstens hatte ich das Glück genau in dem Augenblick zu schauen, als er da war.

Und die Kamera liegt jetzt für alle Fälle immer Schussbereit!

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Juli 2014)

Und heute war der Eisvogel wieder zu Besuch! 
      

Er scheint also doch sich in der Nähe niedergelassen zu haben. 

Tut mir zwar um meine __ Moderlieschen leid, aber das ist Natur pur!

Knut


----------

